# Dear Ed....



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Someone's been up to no good.....
























:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:rotf:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your nothing if not persistent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your nothing if not persistent.


It was the green eyed monster that saw all those numbers next to your "Point:"

I just didn't want you to run out of room there....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono:
















































:rofl:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

...and I thought he was working...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This means war.........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> This means war.........


It's every man for himself apparantly... :sfight:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't we all just....... get along?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i laugh at your petty ucash squabbles.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm about to take Pimp's rout and just declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm about to take Pimp's rout and just declare bankruptcy.


 im just trying to throw off the creditors and IRS.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Next target.... 2dumb2live's 600+ mil.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Next target.... 2dumb2live's 600+ mil.


ive ended you reign of tyranny


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Next target.... 2dumb2live's 600+ mil.


Like I use it anyway :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> ive ended you reign of tyranny


LOL....

That was GREAT!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I didnt know you could steal points.. lol, I barely even know what they are used for.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL....
> 
> That was GREAT!


your ucash has been returned.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> your ucash has been returned.


Yeah ed.....it's been returned......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah ed.....it's been returned......


4194351.00 is what I am showing right now, and it's missing couple digits!

LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... there goes my hardwork...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 4194351.00 is what I am showing right now, and it's missing couple digits!
> 
> LOL...


all i know is i subtracted 34580317062861005000000.00 points than i added 34580317062861005000000.00 points. glitches in the system arent my fault. if you happen to remember what you had before hand, i could look into maybe fixing it. if i feel like it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> all i know is i subtracted 34580317062861005000000.00 points than i added 34580317062861005000000.00 points. glitches in the system arent my fault. if you happen to remember what you had before hand, i could look into maybe fixing it. *if i feel like it.*


LOVE your response!

I think I *might *live without the points. LOL... it's going to be hard, but I just might live... :rofl:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOVE your response!
> 
> I think I *might *live without the points. LOL... it's going to be hard, but I just might live... :rofl:
















Doing my part to ease your suffering, because I care.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Doing my part to ease your suffering, because I care.


That must means.... you are a "care bear?"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOVE your response!
> 
> I think I *might *live without the points. LOL... it's going to be hard, but I just might live... :rofl:


so do you want me to give you back the points or not?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> so do you want me to give you back the points or not?


Nah.. it's okay.

The only thing I can do with these points is "mis-use" them....

:cheers:


----------

